#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Big Data career opportunity in 2019!

## Bhavya

Technology upgrade is a continuous process; by 2020 we can see massive growth in Data. In the previous two years, 90% of the world's data has been gathered and the usage of technology and digital devices also increase. There is no deprivation going to happen in Big Data or its technology. There are so many career possibilities for Big Data. Here you can find out the Big Data career possibilities in 2019.

----------

